# 2016 Shifa Entrance Test Help!



## dontwanabeadoctor (Sep 25, 2016)

So the Shifa entry test is 2 weeks away, and I'm not prepared.  There's usually a thread like this, but with no clear answers.

So if anyone has taken the test before, *please give me details about the question style/type/topics/difficulty,* or if anyone is preparing, *how are you preparing* and from which books?
Currently I'm reading Fsc books and doing SAT 2 questions but the syllabus is too long. 

I called Shifa and all they said was "We don't recommend any preparation, test will be for both Fsc and A-level students" which is a pretty open ended and bad system for preparing since you have to study different things and ways for each.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank God! I searched for a thread like this for days but all I could find was one from 2015,2014 and 2012, none from this year. Anyways so I am also planning to take the entry test. As for preparation in have used FSc books from KPK so far but I have noticed that the many topics from the syllabus exactly match the chapter titles from FSc books of Sindh board. What are your thoughts on this?
I have also tried searching for past papers but there are none which annoys me very much . Oh and DO NOT believe the sample paper shifa has given because its very easy and there's no way an entry test could be that easy. 
I am also very scared of the negative marking as well:nailbiting:.


----------



## dontwanabeadoctor (Sep 25, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Thank God! I searched for a thread like this for days but all I could find was one from 2015,2014 and 2012, none from this year. Anyways so I am also planning to take the entry test. As for preparation in have used FSc books from KPK so far but I have noticed that the many topics from the syllabus exactly match the chapter titles from FSc books of Sindh board. What are your thoughts on this?
> I have also tried searching for past papers but there are none which annoys me very much
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the syllabus is pretty much the entire Fsc, minus Experimental Chem, Plants and Animal Kingdom seems to be reduced and there's no nuclear or atomic spectra. Since modern physics is kinda linked to nuclear physics I'm just gonna be safe and prepare for everything if I can and just quickly skim through the SAT books, I'm gonna take no risks.

Another thing. I'm gonna take the Shifa Pharm D test on October 2 soooo if it's anything like the MBBS one I'll get a good idea and will post about it here when I'm done


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Best of luck! I'll be waiting for an update.

There is atomic spectra included in the syllabus but i agree we shouln't take any risks.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

I myself have a question. I hope posting here doesn't offend anyone? Anyways, is human physiology the only part included this year? Or the other animals and plants should also be done?

- - - Updated - - -

I am preparing from Punjab board FSc books. A'level student here.


----------



## dontwanabeadoctor (Sep 25, 2016)

So I took the Pharamcy test. They seem similar but I can't confirm much, so I'll give my 2 cents. Physics was both conceptual and straight-forward and was like SAT practice questions, compared to MCAT, the test actually requires you to think, for e.g)
>When a pistol is shot vertically and horizontally, a) they reach the ground at the same time 
b) the horizontal one lands first 
c)the horizontal one never lands etc.
>A golf ball's Potential Energy is greatest when; a) before striking it
b) it's highest time point of flight
c) after the reaches the ground etc.
>Why doesn't Area have an SI unit: a) it's expressed in m-square
b) we live in a 3D world, not a 2D one etc etc.
>If the angular velocity is constant; a)The object will move through a constant angle every turn etc. etc.
There were only 2 numericals in the Physics section. Other questions were either formulas, units, statements general to most syllabus's about momentum, electricity, equilibrium etc.

- - - Updated - - -



Asad3497 said:


> I myself have a question. I hope posting here doesn't offend anyone? Anyways, is human physiology the only part included this year? Or the other animals and plants should also be done?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am preparing from Punjab board FSc books. A'level student here.


From what the Syllabus says, it specifies Digestion, Transport and Respiration will come from Animals only, so I studied for all kinds of animals given in the Fsc. books.
Otherwise it doesn't specify anything for Reproduction, Coordination and Support and Homeostasis so I'd reckon you study for Plants as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Biology was really simple and straight-forward, you really just have to remember the answers and it was pretty much Fsc. Questions like what kind of nutrition do plants have, scientist who termed vaccination, the most rigid connective tissue, digestive pathway in order etc. as far as I can remember.
Chemistry was kinda weird. It was a mix of Fsc and a bit of SAT. There was no organic, I don't know why.
The were questions like "Which one is a non Silicon compound", "Which describes the Molecular Orbital Theory", "Which compound has 2 bonds between it's atoms". There wasn't much balancing or stochiometry either.
Maths was pretty simple. Unitary method, algebra, word problems mainly. 
English was simple as well, there were hard words in antonyms but in the options, you could easily pick the odd one out. Some words were even easy like "Nervous".
There was General Knowledge in this test but I'm sure there wont be any in the MBBS one


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, so I prepare those other animals too huh? To anyone who has taken a MBBS test before, was there only humans in your test? And what was written in your syllabuses at the time?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you @dontwannabeadoctor for the update. Have so much to do and so little time. As for maths, were there ratio/proportion questions and any weird questions or you were able to do all?


----------



## dontwanabeadoctor (Sep 25, 2016)

Pretty much all of it, not sure if the level in the MBBS one will be of another level, tho. There were 2 questions where the question gave you one detail, one unkown, the total average and the total number for people, which could be easily solved by using the Average formula. The rest was algebra and basic maths. For maths, I recommend you skim through an NAT-IM book, it covers basics really quick.
There were two weird word problems of Physics, though. One gave a scenario of two cars and their speeds heading towards each other and the distance they had to cover. We had to find out the time that car B will complete the distance, which I didn't really know about.
And the other one, they gave a formula for speed saying if v=3t(squared) and if distance was doubles, what would be the formula of distance, with some weird options like d=2t(cube) etc etc.

(This may sound like I know everything but foreel, I may know what to do but I'm finding it hard to get the time to all of it >m<)


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

I gave the test last year. It's really difficult and entirely from Fsc books. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## dontwanabeadoctor (Sep 25, 2016)

Happy khan said:


> I gave the test last year. It's really difficult and entirely from Fsc books. Best of luck everyone.


So you wouldn't recommend going through the SAT books? Could you explain the paper in detail if you remember it.


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

As far I could remember, it had lot of numericals and other questions were similar to those we get in our board mcqs but tough ones.


----------



## wajeeha nisar (Sep 30, 2016)

*Best Of Luck*

assalm o alaikum how are you all May God give u more success and best of luck for your future guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

